# Anyone use a B.A.T. (Big A** Tire)??



## BD Exteriors (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the opportunity to pick up one of these units for a pretty good price, and I was wondering if anyone could share there experience. I have never run a bobcat with a box plow but looking at the BAT it looks like it would be alot more user friendly (with no broken parts, welds, etc) than a box or pusher style plow. The unit ways 1,400 lbs and I run an S250 so it should handle it no problem. My only concern is traction??


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

talked to them a couple weeks ago just to get an idea of specs.

was suprised at the price being so high, i mean it is only a "used tire" and of course their fabrication for mounting to quick connectors on a skid... guess i expected a cheaper price than metal push boxes but it was more.

Not saying i'd never get one. Maybe for next season we'd try to pick one up for a lot that has a ton of curbbage and see how it works.


----------



## Ukisuperstar (Dec 12, 2009)

If your quite handy you might look into building one yourself.
Check the B.A.T out and head over to a local quarry and ask for some tires. Almost gauranteed they would give them to you for free (Obviously the heavily used ones)


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

BD Exteriors;1019626 said:


> I have the opportunity to pick up one of these units for a pretty good price, and I was wondering if anyone could share there experience. I have never run a bobcat with a box plow but looking at the BAT it looks like it would be alot more user friendly (with no broken parts, welds, etc) than a box or pusher style plow. The unit ways 1,400 lbs and I run an S250 so it should handle it no problem. My only concern is traction??


I was told by a little birdy that someone in your area just got 2 of them. You could take a quick trip to Cold Spring and look at them. They seem kinda spendy for what it is IMO


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

I've been wondering when someone would use one for snow removal. Farmers have been cleaning the manure out of their barns with half a tire for decades. Usually in a pull plow type position.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I cant see it scraping very good...but would be interested in seen one in person


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I am going to build one this summer for cleaning out around my shop and barns(all gravel). I think that it should work pretty well.
Robert


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

chris_morrison;1020702 said:


> I cant see it scraping very good...but would be interested in seen one in person


That's kind of what I was thinking, doesn't seem like it would have the scraping ability of a conventional push box.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

How much does one of these run money wise$$$


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

if you watch the snow tech video, it actually looks like it scrapes pretty good. I think one would be useful in those small lots with a ton of curbs as someone else said.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

If its powder, rubber always scrapes the best. For wet concrete snow that we often get in this area of the midwest, it does not perform nearly as well as steel. Rubber and lots of salt make good partners.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

nexxxxxxxt, i've watched some videos and it doesn't impress me....


----------



## axl (Jul 29, 2006)

why is there no video side by side comparing it to an 8ft pusher box???? who uses a bucket to plow???


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

kinda high priced for a old used tire. But i think they could be use-full in the right situation.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Ramairfreak98ss;1020503 said:


> was suprised at the price being so high.


How much are they?



Mackman;1021561 said:


> How much does one of these run money wise$$$


X's 2



billet-boy;1022025 said:


> kinda high priced for a old used tire.


How much are they?

Also, what are the dimensions on them? Do they only offer 1 size?


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought the video on their site was a joke as well. Thats like me putting up a video of me in my truck and a kid with a snowshovel. They need to show a comparison to a pusher for anyone who is serious about one, not compare apples to oranges like they did.


----------



## Freebird (Mar 1, 2010)

So not a B.A.T. but we used an ATV for a commercial sidewalk, anyway the plow broke, long story short, idiots should not run ATV full speed into retaining wall and expect plow to win. Anyway, the solution was an old tire from the Shop cut in half, and bolted onto an old A-frame and hooked to the winch, didn't move well but it cleared the walks of the snow. Didn't scrape at all though, so ice underneath the snow was not going to come up. It was just salted HEAVILY.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

axl;1021998 said:


> who uses a bucket to plow???


You would be surprised.



Lugnut;1022050 said:


> I thought the video on their site was a joke as well. Thats like me putting up a video of me in my truck and a kid with a snowshovel. They need to show a comparison to a pusher for anyone who is serious about one, not compare apples to oranges like they did.


I agree somewhat....but even then, when comparing the BAT to a rubber edge pusher....I bet the performance will be close. This is when the price factor "SHOULD" be the attraction to this alternative, along with the fact there is little steel to bend or damage. 
I would like to here from the ones that have posted...claiming to have had price quotes on these. Is there any particular reason why no one will post the price of these things...or the dimensions? PM me if you must... I would find it a major turn off, as a potential customer, that the site does not list specs/dimensions & pricing.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Do old tires in these sizes have any other value? Do they get recapped?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

*how much does one cost????*


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

The Menards home stores use them on the front of there forklifts. I think they're good for hogging snow, but you'd have to do a scrape after, or use way more salt. So at that point....


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

2COR517;1022459 said:


> Do old tires in these sizes have any other value? Do they get recapped?


they have some value, i know farmers that make waterers for cattle with them, and they usually pay $100-200 for the tires. i am thinking that these as snow pushes would be interesting, and cheap to do, and then i could leave one at each of my sites, save the headache of transporting them, also i have ideas on a steel edge for them


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I can get like 15 free tires. It came from Front loader.


You need check with scrap or junkyard they have tons of used tires. Mostly it bad tires.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

2COR517;1022459 said:


> Do old tires in these sizes have any other value?


Not really....I have more than 1 local source where I can get them free.



Mackman;1022469 said:


> *how much does one cost????*


Let me help you.

*HOW MUCH IS THE B.A.T.???!!!!!!!??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:laughing:


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

snocrete;1022653 said:


> Not really....I have more than 1 local source where I can get them free.
> 
> Let me help you.
> 
> *HOW MUCH IS THE B.A.T.???!!!!!!!??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:laughing:


LMAO, Its a secret


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

T-MAN;1022954 said:


> LMAO, Its a secret


It seems that way. lol


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Honest it expenisve. Almost $1000-$1800. When gas price go up then tires price go up.

My friend from junkyard replaced 1 time a year on Trojan loader.


----------



## BD Exteriors (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I did end up buying 2 of these actually, (ridicule if you may) I paid $3,700 for each. After I went to look at them they were alot more impressive. I got to hook one up to my skid and play around with it for a while, and there is no doubt in my mind that they will pay for themselves. They are almost 10' wide and around 34" tall, and that is the only size they carry. Any other questions feel free to chime in. I just hope that we get another shot of snow so i get to play with it!!


----------



## BD Exteriors (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I did end up buying 2 of these actually, (ridicule if you may) I paid $3,700 for each. After I went to look at them they were alot more impressive. I got to hook one up to my skid and play around with it for a while, and there is no doubt in my mind that they will pay for themselves. They are almost 10' wide and around 34" tall, and that is the only size they carry. Any other questions feel free to chime in. I just hope that we get another shot of snow so i get to play with it!!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

$3700 for those is a complete ripoff. JMO......and fwiw, my buddy makes the same thing and is selling them for under $2000. 

thanks for finaly posting some #'s.....I thought I wasnt cool enough to know there for a second.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Are these actually an old tire? Or a new custom mold?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

here is my issue with these things. What happens when they start to wear? How many hours are they projecting to get out of one of these pusher? seems to me that after a couple of seasons, these are going to be starting to wear pretty bad, and at $3700 per unit, you could have bought a metal one that could last you 10+ years, JMO


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

When they start to wear, and not produce any longer, can you just flip the mount over on the back and use the other side?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Rc2505;1023275 said:


> When they start to wear, and not produce any longer, can you just flip the mount over on the back and use the other side?


so what is expected life span then. Also the more you wear the sidewalls, the more likey it is to not hold its shape


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

buckwheat_la;1023287 said:


> so what is expected life span then. Also the more you wear the sidewalls, the more likey it is to not hold its shape


For $3700 I would hope a lifetime.

It would be nice to hear from a rep with some more details of this product/company. I hate to bash them about the price, but it just seems out of line to me.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i agree with snocrete, i dont want to bash a product i know little about, but i have questions dammit, lol. if a rep does look at this, i have a suggestion for them, take a page of the book of iphones, and offer a reduced replacement cost option for people that wear out your pusher, or that end up with damage (rips in the rubber,etc) something like a $2000 replacement guarantee that would definetly make me less wary of this product


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

BD Exteriors;1023090 said:


> Well I did end up buying 2 of these actually, (ridicule if you may) I paid $3,700 for each. After I went to look at them they were alot more impressive. I got to hook one up to my skid and play around with it for a while, and there is no doubt in my mind that they will pay for themselves. They are almost 10' wide and around 34" tall, and that is the only size they carry. Any other questions feel free to chime in. I just hope that we get another shot of snow so i get to play with it!!


That's alot more than I was quoted and still passed.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1023390 said:


> That's alot more than I was quoted and still passed.


what were you quoted?

I think its a great idea. It says "patent pending" on their site.

I have a lumber yard that I do and its massive... there are rail lines, ruts and the lumber configuration changes all the time. Its also gravel. A tire would actually be a great use on this site. We try and actually not scrape down to the gravel if its going to be warmer out beause the big forklifts will just make it mud and more ruts.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

copied from their site 


Customers will gladly pay more!
Clients will pay more for you to use the SnowDozer B.A.T.TM!:laughing::


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

copied from their site 


Customers will gladly pay more!
Clients will pay more for you to use the SnowDozer B.A.T.TM!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

ive been told 3900 and 2900 if you order early in the season.. i thought that 2k or less would be saving good off a steel box, but thats as much as trip edge boxes :/


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think they are nuts if they think they can get that kind of money. If you could go to a pit and get a tire for free, what would you have in total expenses to duplicate this thing? A grand? And most of that is in the mount, which you could simply bolt another tire to in a couple years.

Unless I'm missing something here.


----------



## curbingedge (Feb 19, 2010)

Well I can tell you, we were one of the first ones to use it and it has been worth every penny! It has shown to push 3 times more snow than our box scraper and feels a lot better when hitting a curb, just bounces off!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

and how well does it hold up to wear?


----------



## curbingedge (Feb 19, 2010)

*The Curbing Edge*



BD Exteriors;1019626 said:


> I have the opportunity to pick up one of these units for a pretty good price, and I was wondering if anyone could share there experience. I have never run a bobcat with a box plow but looking at the BAT it looks like it would be alot more user friendly (with no broken parts, welds, etc) than a box or pusher style plow. The unit ways 1,400 lbs and I run an S250 so it should handle it no problem. My only concern is traction??


BD,
You are right the BAT works great. I have used one for over 4 years and when I go out I only take the BAT. I hit a curb 4 years ago and it knocked the wind out of me, with the BAT that is no longer an issue. Plus it saves on my equipment, I don't have to worry about my guys causing damage to property or equipment. Also you will find that it scrapes as good or better than a pick up plow and a box blade. As far as traction just keep all 4 tires of your loader on the ground. I use a S205 and if you are using an S250 you are going to very happy.
Chad 
The Curbing Edge


----------



## curbingedge (Feb 19, 2010)

You are right the BAT works great. I have used one for over 4 years and when I go out I only take the BAT. I hit a curb 4 years ago and it knocked the wind out of me, with the BAT that is no longer an issue. Plus it saves on my equipment, I don't have to worry about my guys causing damage to property or equipment. Also you will find that it scrapes as good or better than a pick up plow and a box blade. As far as traction just keep all 4 tires of your loader on the ground. I use a S205 and if you are using an S250 you are going to very happy.
Chad 
The Curbing Edge


----------



## curbingedge (Feb 19, 2010)

*Use of the BAT!*

I'm new around here (plowsite) it's a great site! But I have been in the business for over 10 years. I saw the comments on the BAT (the big tire) and I have to tell you I'm a true believer, I was one of the first to have one and it works great! There has been a lot of talk about the price and I can understand why, if you look at it as an old tire then it's expensive (however those tires cost like 50k new) but, I see it for what it does for me. It's the best snow removal tool I own! I am slowly getting rid of my trucks, plows and box scrapers and moving to only BAT's and small buckets (for tight places) with my skid loaders.

If you only evaluate it for what it does, not what it was, it's well worth it!


----------



## B.A.T.Man (Feb 9, 2010)

*Live from the B.A.T. Cave!*

Hi Gang!

It's great to here you all discussing the patent pending B.A.T! I hope you don't mind me joining the conversation. I hope I can shed some light on some of the questions I've herd.

First, I have enjoyed the comments from some of our new customers about the great success they have had using the B.A.T. However, I have also herd a theme that some think because we use "an old tire" that the price we charge should be less. Please let me give you some background that might help you understand our pricing. "The old tire" we use is a recycled OTR tire, they cost between 40k and 60k new and weigh about 2800 lbs! Some say they thought they could get them for "free". Well were in the business and we have yet to find them for free and if you could find them for free you still have to move them! In addition, you have to be able to cut them, we use a special tool made just for cutting Giant tires. We tried a saws all, a chain saw, you name it, we tried it. They are very hard to cut! Then you need to get the right steel, weld it, building the unit and secure the brackets correctly. Also In the cost, there is moving them, sales and marketing, insurance costs, patent attorneys etc. Bottom line, if you have a place to get the right tires, a cutting tool and know how to cut them, a wielding shop and can build the brackets and secure them together correctly (we have been making adjustments for almost 4 years) then you could probably build one for yourself. Or you could buy one from us and make twice the money pushing snow in less time then it would take to build one for yourself. 

Why buy a B.A.T. at any price? well, It pushes (5) times more snow than a bucket or a plow and (3) times more snow than a box scraper! When you hit a curb, it does not break it or You or your equipment! No cutting edges to replace (ever)! Snow and ice don't stick to it! 
In 4 years of commercial testing, our BAT only has a few ware marks and scrapes on the bottom, it lasts and lasts and lasts! In addition, if you ever wore out the one side, you can flip it over and use the other side! (so kinda get two BAT's for the price of one). Not to mention, over time It will pay for itself just in the savings from cutting edge replacement costs!

So, if people pay 5K for an average snow plow, how much should we charge for the B.A.T. ? Is the chicken that lays golden eggs worth the same as another chicken? They look the same......

Thanks!

B.A.T. man


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

B.A.T.Man;1025175 said:


> Hi Gang! hellow, nice to here from you yoru product is interesting
> 
> We tried a saws all, a chain saw, you name it, we tried it. They are very hard to cut!
> so is steel, did you try a band saw? becasue i have one that im pretty sure would make it thru a tire
> ...


i still have a few questions for you in this. i ahve a number of concrete parking lots and loading docks...do i get a nice black rubber marked concrete after the season is up? hows your scrapping ablity? i need to cut down my salt usage, im running steel edges on my plows to aid in that? Im not tring to be negative towards yoru product sir, i think its a smart idea, i would just need to see more proff of how it works. truthfully from a marketing stand point, either you need to figure out how to show us that yoru product is better than every blade out on the country and worth the cost, or approch it from the stand point of being a cheaper alternative to a box plow.


----------



## B.A.T.Man (Feb 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by B.A.T.Man 
Hi Gang! hellow, nice to here from you yoru product is interesting (Thank you!)

We tried a saws all, a chain saw, you name it, we tried it. They are very hard to cut! 
so is steel, did you try a band saw? becasue i have one that im pretty sure would make it thru a tire (please give it a try and let me know how well it works)


Then you need to get the right steel, weld it, building the unit and secure the brackets correctly. what is the correct steel? im sure yoru aware that you can buy skid steer mounting plates for $150 bucks and then add on what ever system to hold the tire in place (Yes)

Also In the cost, there is moving them, sales and marketing, insurance costs, patent attorneys etc. yes there is a cost, but thats part of doing business (that's true and as you know, all costs are a part of a products price)

Bottom line, if you have a place to get the right tires, a cutting tool and know how to cut them, a wielding shop and can build the brackets and secure them together correctly (we have been making adjustments for almost 4 years) then you could probably build one for yourself. Or you could buy one from us and make twice the money pushing snow in less time then it would take to build one for yourself. i kinda dont understand this comment, twice the money on less time , id kinda like to see that because i only make X for a hourly rate for a skid loader ( well, my point was that if you used the time it would take you to build a B.A.T. and pushed snow instead, you would make more money pushing snow with that time then you would save by trying to build the B.A.T. yourself) By the way, snow removers charge more for using the B.A.T. and customers are Happy to pay it!

Why buy a B.A.T. at any price? well, It pushes (5) times more snow than a bucket or a plow and (3) times more snow than a box scraper! i question this highly, in fact i woudl think it pushes less snow, since your plow doest roll the snow at all, and you would spin your tires at some point? plus if yoru judging the size of the pile it leaves behind that could be becasue your "wings" apprear pretty large, im sure any box plow can have wings added to it. Also one more question, i hve seen skidsteers push 12 foot wide plows, how wide are your plows? (Fortunately for me, I don't have to think about what it will do, I see it in action! We would be happy to provide a demonstration for you or provide names and phone numbers of current B.A.T. users to speak with and hear what they have experienced. The skidsteer model s001 is 10 feet wide.)

When you hit a curb, it does not break it or You or your equipment! No cutting edges to replace (ever)! Snow and ice don't stick to it! i like that idea (Yes, that makes life more pleasant!)
In 4 years of commercial testing, our BAT only has a few ware marks and scrapes on the bottom, it lasts and lasts and lasts! In addition, if you ever wore out the one side, you can flip it over and use the other side! (so kinda get two BAT's for the price of one). 2 for the price of one, means i can mount up two plows on two seperate skid loaders.(No, it means once you used up one side it can be flipped over and start again (try that with your box scraper, plow or bucket) Not to mention, over time It will pay for itself just in the savings from cutting edge replacement costs! do you know how often i change my edges? and how cheap we can get them for? you want how much for your plow? i think you need to retract your statement (No, I don't know what you do, but I know what most people do (industry average) and when I comment on a topic such as this I speak to the industry not one person)

So, if people pay 5K for an average snow plow, how much should we charge for the B.A.T. ? Is the chicken that lays golden eggs worth the same as another chicken? They look the same......im not going to advise you what to charge, and yes there is a premium people will pay for a better and suppior product, id say what your real test is to be able to provide proff of how well your product works. for sure if you are able, id like to see it in person, in action. (I agree! We would love to show you!)

Thanks!

B.A.T. Man
i still have a few questions for you in this. i ahve a number of concrete parking lots and loading docks...do i get a nice black rubber marked concrete after the season is up? (No, not from the B.A.T. maybe from the skidsteer) hows your scrapping ablity? (Excellent, you can see on the video the black of the pavement) i need to cut down my salt usage, im running steel edges on my plows to aid in that? Im not tring to be negative towards yoru product sir, i think its a smart idea, i would just need to see more proff of how it works. truthfully from a marketing stand point, either you need to figure out how to show us that yoru product is better than every blade out on the country and worth the cost, or approch it from the stand point of being a cheaper alternative to a box plow. Your right, when you have a new product on the market it takes time for everyone to see or hear of the truth about it. We are not trying to be a cheaper alternative to a box scraper; we are a better alternative to a box scraper. However, in the long run we should end up much cheaper to use due to the longevity of the B.A.T.. We have never worn one out, after 4 years of use, our first model is like new with just a few scrapes on it and that's just on one side. This unit has been in regular commercial use in South Dakota the entire 4 years. Plus, no cost in replacing broken curbs or equipment and no cutting edges to replace (if you use them). We are confident the B.A.T. will eventually change how commercial professionals' push snow. Thank You for your great questions! Call me if you would like to discuss more! My info is on the website www.SnowTechUSA.com! 
B.A.T. Man
Russ


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

I didn't see any black pavement on the vids I watched, maybe I didn't see the right ones? 

And you've said a couple of times that you can charge more for using the BAT and people are happy to pay it. Could you elaborate/explain that? Maybe show some evidence? 

Thanks!


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Ive got some old payloader tires if anyone wants to buy them let me know


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I can get them for free. I believe I can only hold 3-4 tires on F250 flatbed. Let me know if you want I can deliver depend where you are. You pay gas.

PM me if you interested.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

first off, i maintain i like the ingenuity of the B A T however to say it well out last a metal snow push i think is folly, there are snow pushes out there that are 15 years old, more importantly, if i do damage to a snow push i can grab my welder and fix it. i also don't understand why the B A T would push more snow then a snow push, being that the BAT is rounded, and a snow push is squared up, i would think that a snow push would push more snow volume. i would like to see the B A T have the ability to have a metal cutting edge, (i don't think it would be that hard to design) or offered as a option. What i like most about this unit is the fact it is recycling a product that would otherwise not be recycled. JMO


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Subscribing. Hang in there BAT man, I am being positive and think your plow is pretty neat. It is so "simple" appearing that haters are jumping all over you. Time will tell for your plow.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't think they hate the product. I think they are appalled by the price.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

3700 bones will buy alot of tires from a scrap yard... He said they can just be flipped over if one side wears too much.... Are the holes already punched for that? The way he talks it's rocket science to bolt a mounting bracket onto a tire.
Not to mention who cares what a new tire costs???


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

dieseld;1026116 said:


> Subscribing. Hang in there BAT man, I am being positive and think your plow is pretty neat. It is so "simple" appearing that haters are jumping all over you. Time will tell for your plow.


i haven't seen anyone on here with a hate on for the BAT man or his product, but if you are going to make boistrous claims you should back them up. People here have questions, and are asking for answers, especially if you are going to take a chance on a product that costs the same amount as a tried and true product (like a snow push) i am sure there was a similar grilling with other innovations in any industry. We all want to see it proven!!!


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

What i am saying is that people act like this guy just goes to junk yards, gets tires, and cuts them in half and makes 3,000.00 off them. There is obviously a reason he has taken this to market and not just anyone can do it, or everyone would be. For instance, the post above yours is really pretty ignorant in my opinion.


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

dieseld;1026270 said:


> What i am saying is that people act like this guy just goes to junk yards, gets tires, and cuts them in half and makes 3,000.00 off them. There is obviously a reason he has taken this to market and not just anyone can do it, or everyone would be. For instance, the post above yours is really pretty ignorant in my *opinion*.


you know what they say about those don't you?


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

My parents said I could be anything I wanted to be when I grew up, so ...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm wondering why the sidewall is left on? Wouldn't you get a better scrape if you cut 8" of that off? Would a concrete cutoff saw with a steel cutting blade on it cut that tire in half? I think the B.A.T. is an interesting tool, but I'm leary of the snow left on the ground after a pass. Seems like the sidewall would rather slide over a thin layer than cut to pavement.

There is no doubting the size and strength of those tires though, all of you who claim to have access to them, are they the same size?

After the first posting of these on video, before they were advertising on PS, I said I bet there is more to building one of these than meets the eye. I think I'm right, looks simple but it isn't!


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Exactly Wipens, I think there is more than meets the eye here.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Bottom line, if you have a place to get the right tires, a cutting tool and know how to cut them, a wielding shop and can build the brackets and secure them together correctly (we have been making adjustments for almost 4 years) then you could probably build one for yourself. Or you could buy one from us and make twice the money pushing snow in less time then it would take to build one for yourself.

well, my point was that if you used the time it would take you to build a B.A.T. and pushed snow instead, you would make more money pushing snow with that time then you would save by trying to build the B.A.T. yourself

Id completeley argue that becasue i have built my own snow pushers in the past. Id hardly say your idea of a used tire and a skid steer mount would take me more than 10 hours to put together, and at the rates im able to charge i still cant make what yoru asking, in addition thats not the point, i can build pushers in my off season when its not snowing, thus saving me the money.

By the way, snow removers charge more for using the B.A.T. and customers are Happy to pay it![/COLOR][/COLOR]

id love to know more on this subject, in this economy its been proven more and more price rules at the moment, and hence why we are all questioning the cost of your product. Id like to see a contract that allows more cash for the use of the bat. the closes thing i have ever seen was a contract that stated must use rubber edge.

Why buy a B.A.T. at any price? well, It pushes (5) times more snow than a bucket or a plow and (3) times more snow than a box scraper! i question this highly, in fact i woudl think it pushes less snow, since your plow doest roll the snow at all, and you would spin your tires at some point? plus if your judging the size of the pile it leaves behind that could be becasue your "wings" apprear pretty large, im sure any box plow can have wings added to it. Also one more question, i hve seen skidsteers push 12 foot wide plows, how wide are your plows? (Fortunately for me, I don't have to think about what it will do, I see it in action! We would be happy to provide a demonstration for you or provide names and phone numbers of current B.A.T. users to speak with and hear what they have experienced. The skidsteer model s001 is 10 feet wide.)

now here again, a 12 foot pusher that rolls snow, or a 10 bat with round wings thata simply pushes.... so many other snow removal equiptment companies must be wrong in there design to roll the snow? and what happens when you flip it over, does it then carry the same amount fo snow?

When you hit a curb, it does not break it or You or your equipment! No cutting edges to replace (ever)! Snow and ice don't stick to it! i like that idea (Yes, that makes life more pleasant!)
In 4 years of commercial testing, our BAT only has a few ware marks and scrapes on the bottom, it lasts and lasts and lasts! In addition, if you ever wore out the one side, you can flip it over and use the other side! (so kinda get two BAT's for the price of one). 2 for the price of one, means i can mount up two plows on two seperate skid loaders.(No, it means once you used up one side it can be flipped over and start again (try that with your box scraper, plow or bucket) there is no reason to have to flip over a box plow or scraper..so what happens with your product after both sides are worn out? do i then have to buy a new tire from you?

Not to mention, over time It will pay for itself just in the savings from cutting edge replacement costs! do you know how often i change my edges? and how cheap we can get them for? you want how much for your plow? i think you need to retract your statement (No, I don't know what you do, but I know what most people do (industry average) and when I comment on a topic such as this I speak to the industry not one person)

to give you an idea, most of my cutting edges last 3 years some even more. that breaks down to 30-40 dollars or less per year of useage...so after 100 years your bat might pay for itself if both sides arnt worn out

i still highly question the scaping ablity, i cant put rubber edges on my box plows and expect to scrape up hard pack. and they have a good aggressive angle of attack. can you explain or show a demostration of yours and how it gets the job done. Sir, please take all this as constructive. we all are here looking to learn to do it better, fast , cheaper safer, cleaner and for more coin. your product is a very simple desgin which sits well with alot of guys in this industry, simple means less problems normally, but you still have to justifiy why in the heck i would choose your product over something else thats been proven, that by all other standards, and all compnies that have built snow peaces for 50 plus years. my point about the snow rolling....if you have ever driven a poly plow vs a steel plow, in some snow falls you can actually feel the different in the snow rolling and be able to roll and carry more snow. more manufactures are aiming towards getting the snow to roll better, your product does not...this is just one example of how you have gone against the flow and i am interested to know more.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

BAT man just hang in here. They can be a ruff crowd LOL


----------



## B.A.T.Man (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, I know it seems difficult to believe me because I sell them, so ask Curbing edge or one of the other people using it. They are the ones telling Me how great a job it does getting the snow off down to the pavement and that they are charging more per hour to use it and their customers are fine with it. Remember, it does not cost the customer more in the long run because your faster! You make the same money in a shorter time; they get a clean lot faster with no broken curbs. You’re on to the next job faster or getting more sleep! It's up to you!

Thanks!

B.A.T. Man


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1026277 said:


> I'm wondering why the sidewall is left on? Wouldn't you get a better scrape if you cut 8" of that off?*Me 2* Would a concrete cutoff saw with a steel cutting blade on it cut that tire in half?*Yep...I have a $50 blade for my stihl that eats right through that stuff.* I think the B.A.T. is an interesting tool, but I'm leary of the snow left on the ground after a pass. Seems like the sidewall would rather slide over a thin layer than cut to pavement.*I will vouch that they work well.....this isnt a new idea as mentioned in other posts. Friends of mine (farmers/fabricators) have been doing this for years*
> 
> There is no doubting the size and strength of those tires though, all of you who claim to have access to them, are they the same size? *Yep....also can get CAT Challenger tracks, which IMO are better than the tire concept. And I speak from watching the results first hand.*
> 
> After the first posting of these on video, before they were advertising on PS, I said I bet there is more to building one of these than meets the eye. I think I'm right, looks simple but it isn't!


 *No....its simple....and cheap....but effective*



dieseld;1026279 said:


> Exactly Wipens, I think there is more than meets the eye here.


*Nope*



B.A.T.Man;1026428 said:


> Well, I know it seems difficult to believe me because I sell them, so ask Curbing edge or one of the other people using it. They are the ones telling Me how great a job it does getting the snow off down to the pavement and that they are charging more per hour to use it and their customers are fine with it. Remember, it does not cost the customer more in the long run because your faster! You make the same money in a shorter time; they get a clean lot faster with no broken curbs. You're on to the next job faster or getting more sleep! It's up to you!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> B.A.T. Man


I want to thank you for coming on to support your product, and answer questions. I think its a great concept!!! What I dont like is the pricing that I'm hearing. IMO this products advantage should be the price.............compared to a "rubber" edged snow pusher. Thanks again BAT man.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I still think I'm right!


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Interesting product.

The anti-stick claim needs to go.....plenty of snow sticking to it in the tractor vid.

Comparing it to a bucket only is not a good comparison. 

"Customers will gladly pay more" is quite ridiculous.

I would also consider the no curb damage claim....or at least note it to concrete curbing. Weak asphalt curbing pops quite easily. 

I too am concerned about how well it scrapes, and effective detail nipping, tucking and clean edge results.

High points for innovation! However it does look unprofessional, if not goofy looking.

Zero maintenance is always a good thing.

Work on the price as it is way too high for what it is. 

How do you patent a tire that is basically just cut in half?


----------



## snowdozerbat (Jul 29, 2010)

*Some solid answers for everyone*

Hey everyone, good to see there is discussion regarding the B.A.T.

I'm the master distributor for the SnowDozer B.A.T., and have had quite a bit of time to look over the product in-person and talk with the manufacturer. Let me address some of the questions again by quoting, in case anything was missed.



2COR517;1023599 said:


> I think they are nuts if they think they can get that kind of money. If you could go to a pit and get a tire for free, what would you have in total expenses to duplicate this thing? A grand? And most of that is in the mount, which you could simply bolt another tire to in a couple years.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something here.


The real value of the tire comes from the fact that they are of a very unique thickness that is actually quite hard to come by. The tires that the B.A.T. are sourced from are VERY expensive brand new, are in low-circulation, and take some serious time to find. Yes, you can find tires of the same width - although still with a decent bit of hassle - but they will almost certainly be far below the same ply-count as the B.A.T.

What this means in the final product is that it is extremely durable and absorbs shock from curb hits much more effectively than another tire of the same size. Or, as WIPensFan put it:



WIPensFan;1026277 said:


> There is no doubting the size and strength of those tires though, all of you who claim to have access to them, are they the same size?


This leads to another question:



buckwheat_la;1025102 said:


> [...] how well does it hold up to wear?


As stated before, it can sure take a beating and keep going. And the reason is because of that high ply-count. Think of it like taking a 10-ply piece of plywood and hitting it with an axe, then trying the same with a 50+ ply piece of plywood. There's a very noticeable benefit to that added cost - a plow that is going to last many, many years.

And one last question for now:



buckwheat_la;1026055 said:


> i also don't understand why the B A T would push more snow then a snow push, being that the BAT is rounded, and a snow push is squared up, i would think that a snow push would push more snow volume. [...] What i like most about this unit is the fact it is recycling a product that would otherwise not be recycled. JMO


This is a great question. The B.A.T. pushes snow so well because of that rounded shape. Think about how you start losing snow when you are doing a push - the snow starts piling off the sides or over the top. With a curved shape like the B.A.T., snow is kept pouring out the sides and is instead piled up high in the middle. This allows you to get more snow in your plow without sacrificing maneuverability or other features.

And yes, we love that we're recycling 1000s of pounds of rubber with this product. Pretty cool combination if you ask me!

I hope this has been informative to some of you. Please keep asking questions! This is a new and unique product, and it's expected that quite a debate would get started over it, so I'm happy to get the facts out to you all.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Milwaukee;1022978 said:


> Honest it expenisve. Almost $1000-$1800. When gas price go up then tires price go up.
> 
> My friend from junkyard replaced 1 time a year on Trojan loader.


where did you hear that? HAH!


----------



## snowdozerbat (Jul 29, 2010)

Ramairfreak98ss;1054794 said:


> where did you hear that? HAH!


That's actually quite low. You'd be AMAZED at how expensive tires can get!


----------



## diggerman1980 (Jan 23, 2012)

I had the opportunity to use one of the B.A.T.'s last week. I have been moving snow for over 40 years. I have used box scrapers Holms Snow plows that cost $12,000. I have pushed with Motorgraders Loader, Backhoes, Skiddloaders, Pickup plows of all brands. You name it I have used it. I was amazed by the BAT. We had it on S250 Bobcat. The snow we got was about 5" of not powder or wet snow just and average snow. About ten minutes into it we blew a hydraulic hose which we had to wait till the store opened to fix. This made us late getting going. I thought that with all the traffic on the snow that we would never scrape the snow down to pavement. It did great. The skid loader did not spin out like I thought it would. The amount of snow that I moved amazed me. As for a box scraper I have seen more than I get the side bent in by a stray curb that someone forgot about. With the tire it just bounced over the curb. When you hit the grass it did not dig in. I will be using the B.A.T. from now on.


----------



## Deut2210a (Jan 16, 2012)

*B.A.T. for trucks?*

Do you make a product that will work with a straight blade for containment on a truck?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 20, 2005)

all the positives comments are coming from the same IP addresse lol



Website has footage comparing a 13foot containment pusher (BAT) to an 8 foot bucket?????

I can eat a box of kraft dinner faster with a serving spoon than a teaspoon. 


Lets see a 12 foot box pusher with any type of cutting edge up against a BAT


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

I was wondering about that. All the reviews are from South Dakota. Send one of these tires to Chicago for me to test run.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Send one to Syracuse where we get real snow lol south Dakota, give me a break lol


----------



## B.A.T.Man (Feb 9, 2010)

Deut2210a;1425806 said:


> Do you make a product that will work with a straight blade for containment on a truck?


Yes we do! We have a Patent Pending Cutting Edge made from the same material that works great on plow blades. Please see our website at www.snowtechusa.com.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## B.A.T.Man (Feb 9, 2010)

diggerman1980;1425766 said:


> I had the opportunity to use one of the B.A.T.'s last week. I have been moving snow for over 40 years. I have used box scrapers Holms Snow plows that cost $12,000. I have pushed with Motorgraders Loader, Backhoes, Skiddloaders, Pickup plows of all brands. You name it I have used it. I was amazed by the BAT. We had it on S250 Bobcat. The snow we got was about 5" of not powder or wet snow just and average snow. About ten minutes into it we blew a hydraulic hose which we had to wait till the store opened to fix. This made us late getting going. I thought that with all the traffic on the snow that we would never scrape the snow down to pavement. It did great. The skid loader did not spin out like I thought it would. The amount of snow that I moved amazed me. As for a box scraper I have seen more than I get the side bent in by a stray curb that someone forgot about. With the tire it just bounced over the curb. When you hit the grass it did not dig in. I will be using the B.A.T. from now on.


Well said! If anyone is interested, In the past, the few negative comments were from people that have NEVER USED and in most cases never seen the B.A.T. All the positive comments are from people that have USED the B.A.T. Who do you trust in a product evaluation? Someone who has used the tool or someone with No personal experience with the product?


----------

